# BlackMagic Intencity Shuttle USB 3.0 Problem



## EmptyGamingHD (Jul 21, 2010)

Im not 100% sure if this is the right section but ill try.

I have a Dell XPSM2010, and have bought an USB 3.0 express Card hearing they work with this product. Well after installing the Drivers for The intensity Shuttle, and updating the Firmware and Drivers to the newest ones.

So what happens when i plug the intensity shuttle into my usb 3 port i get an error says "Usb Controller bandwidth exceeded" And when i view the device under Device Manager it has an ! and says "This device cannot start. (Code 10)".

I will post some pictures in a min.


----------



## EmptyGamingHD (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## EmptyGamingHD (Jul 21, 2010)

I think i have fixed the bandwidth problem, it has a 5v power supply port so for i plugged it in so that fixed it. But still have code 10.


----------



## ahlenblom (Jul 23, 2010)

I have the exact same problem, got me a Expresscard USB 3.0 with 5.4V powersupply on to my laptop Samsung R522.

Cant get it to work, what to do?


----------



## avitatoe (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm having the same USB 3 Problem but with an Ultrastudio Pro and an HP Envy 17 with built in USB 3.0. It uses the same driver as the shuttle and I am having the same problem. I don't think they have their driver resources figured out yet. Still waiting for some kind of solution from tech support but I'm not expecting anything quickly. I'll let you know if I figure out something.


----------



## TimBaldwin (Sep 30, 2010)

I am having the same problem with a Dell Precision M6500 with built-in USB 3.0, but my colleague was successful in installing and using the BM Ultrastudio Pro on an HP Envy 15. Thus, I find it very interesting that someone is having this issue on an HP Envy 17.


----------



## avitatoe (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi Tim,
Yes I found it odd as well. When I read that the Envy 15 was approved (the 17 had just come out) I thought I would be safe buying something in that family with a larger screen. Unfortunately after being on the phone with tech support (3 days straight) and trying many other things myself they basically said that they don't know why it doesn't work with the 17 but they are aware of the problem and it is consistent with their findings. They are still working on it with several vendors including HP but they suggested I return the unit while I could still get my money back because they did not have a timeline for me on when they would be able to support the 17. Apparently there was enough difference between the hardware of the 15 and the 17 to cause issues. So I wound up returning the Ultrastudio pro. Not ready for prime time yet.
AV


----------



## Aktion (May 13, 2011)

Hello!
I just got brand new shiny HP Envy 17 and Shuttle USB 30 card and have same Code and Bandswidth exceed message - did someone found solution for it at all?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Aktion said:


> Hello!
> I just got brand new shiny HP Envy 17 and Shuttle USB 30 card and have same Code and Bandswidth exceed message - did someone found solution for it at all?


For future reference, start a new topic, not post into an existing issue.

Code 10 are typically driver related. Missing, corrupt, or incorrect driver is installed.

Description of Code 10-related errors that Device Manager generates in Windows-based computers


----------



## asperi (Dec 16, 2011)

TimBaldwin said:


> I am having the same problem with a Dell Precision M6500 with built-in USB 3.0, but my colleague was successful in installing and using the BM Ultrastudio Pro on an HP Envy 15. Thus, I find it very interesting that someone is having this issue on an HP Envy 17.


 I have it wrking on an m6600 and a sager np-8130. Would love to find a way to add a second one on the Express card slot with a usb 3.0 adapter, but stuck at the code 10 error. Any suggestions or anyone seen that work?


----------



## TimBaldwin (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes, the Dell M4600 and Dell E6420 (with USB 3 module) also work and I've tested them with the Intensity Shuttle, UltraStudio SDI, and UltraStudio Pro. I still have not been able to get the Precision M6500 working but I believe the problem was in the first generation of Renesas/NEC USB 3 chipsets. Laptops with the second generation seem to work fine.

I have also tried an ExpressCard (StarTech.com 2-Port Flush Mount ExpressCard 54mm SuperSpeed USB 3.0 Card Adapter ECUSB3S254F) but it did not work. I chose this adapter because it didn't show up on Amazon until May 2011 so I was hoping it had the latest version of the chipset. This was ExpressCard was tested on the M6500.


----------

